# Johnny Depp to be featured on Marilyn Manson's new album



## nicholany (Dec 2, 2011)

I am a huge Manson fan and I am really looking forward to seeing him on May 2nd and to hear his new album. Even though his last tour sucked I have still not given up on him and I am glad I didn't because his new music sounds great along with his live performances. It has just been announced that famous actor Johnny Depp will be a guest musician on his current album "Born Villain". 
For more details go to Johnny Depp To Feature On Marilyn Manson's New LPNew LP. Here is also the link to his new single "No Recflection" which is really cool

. So, what do you guys think of all this? Do you have faith that this album will be a good one like he promises?- MachineGunn Rita


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Seems like a pretty misguided and artistically vacant way to pander to the whole Hot Topic mallgoth crowd to me. So, business as usual for MM.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting spam technique, but not very effective.


----------

